# Gasoline Prices



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2011)

The best I could find today was $3.49....

What about you???


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2011)

We haven't seen prices that low in a while.  It's around $4.00 per for 87 octane.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2011)

$3.99 in central New York


----------



## Zhizara (May 12, 2011)

No car, no insurance, no repairs, no gas expenses.


----------



## forty_caliber (May 12, 2011)

3.95 in Houston today.

.40


----------



## Selkie (May 12, 2011)

$3.62 is the lowest within the state, and $3.79 - $3.95 in town. (87 regular grade)


----------



## roadfix (May 12, 2011)

Lowest in my area is around $4.27 for regular.  If it goes any higher I'll start commuting to work by bicycle again.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2011)

I checked Gasbuddy and around here: $1.41400 / litre = 5.35257226 US$ / US gallon.

That's for regular (87 octane, I think)


----------



## pacanis (May 12, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> The best I could find today was $3.49....
> 
> What about you???


 
I wasn't out shopping, but tomorrow or the day after I'll make sure I have a hundred bucks on me for gas. I'm just about on E


----------



## Sprout (May 13, 2011)

If I had actually bought the truck I wanted a few years back instead of the much-more-sensible car that I now own (about 34mpg highway), I'm pretty sure I would cry every time I filled up the tank. Paying 40 bucks every time is bad enough. It's hovering right around $4 a gallon for regular here, too.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 13, 2011)

The best I can get around here is £1.37 a litre or $2.26 a litre x 3.78541178=$8.5569231 a US gallon.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 13, 2011)

It just hit $3.99 for 87.


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2011)

$4 per gallon.  Same price as home heating oil at the beginning of this past winter.


----------



## GB (May 13, 2011)

I just paid $4.06. It cost close to $70 to fill up my tank. As bad as we have it here in the US it seems it is nothing compared to Europe and other areas.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 13, 2011)

When I was in Chicago mid-April, the price was 4.54. When I was in MN, the price was 3.85, when I was in Wisconsin, it was 3.95. The price in MN went down to 3.79 before I left on the 27th. The price where I live was 128.9/l yesterday--which is over $5/US gal I believe. I'm not driving unless I have to.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 13, 2011)

I really like my 07 Ford Escape and was looking around the dealership this week while getting service. The salesman actually told me that most of the new ones sold are 4 cylinders now as a result of gas prices. I guess that's what I will be looking at when it comes time to trade. 

I think here in Canada gas is even more expensive than the US. I have also noticed that food prices in grocery stores have been inflated as a result as well. In particular a lot of the fruits and vegetables have been painfully pricey lately.


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The best I can get around here is £1.37 a litre or $2.26 a litre x 3.78541178=$8.5569231 a US gallon.



But what octane is that gas? I noticed the gas was higher octane in Denmark than I can even get here in Quebec. And I'm pretty sure I would get better kilometrage in my Volvo with higher octane.

Aw phooey, I just looked up octane. We don't even measure that the same in Canada, the US, and Brazil as in most of the world.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 13, 2011)

87 Tax


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The best I can get around here is £1.37 a litre or $2.26 a litre x 3.78541178=$8.5569231 a US gallon.


What kind mileage (miles per gallon or Km per litre) can be achieved with a Morris Minor station wagon?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 13, 2011)

Bill mate my Dad bought us an old Moggy Minor to repair etc when I was 14 yrs old, petrol cost 2/6 a UK gallon, 2/6 or half a crown was also known as half a dollar as there were 4 $ to the £ then.
I did not notice what it did to the gallon but after we had it sorted (skimmed head, widened and flowed ports and manifold, SU carb and straight through exhaust ect) it outran the local coppers Ford Anglia's


----------



## Skittle68 (May 13, 2011)

3.99 per gal here in MN


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2011)

The 948cc engine with a 5 speed transmission sounds like it could have been quite economical.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2011)

$3.98...that's $40 every two weeks for me.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 13, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> The 948cc engine with a 5 speed transmission sounds like it could have been quite economical.


your counting reverse gear in your five, the moggy I had was a saloon the wood trimmed estate was a bit rare even then although my Mum's hairdresser Nelly had one,Nelly got her licence in the 40's before they invented the driving test, she never used the indicators which were little yellow arms that shot up out of its sides.
Ps you had to double de-clutch to run smoothly down the box as the synchromesh  was poor.


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2011)

My 2,457 cc Subaru Forester downshifts into 3rd, 2nd, and 1st more smoothly if I double clutch.  Can't get much better than 30 mpg.


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> My 2,457 cc Subaru Forester downshifts into 3rd, 2nd, and 1st more smoothly if I double clutch.  Can't get much better than 30 mpg.



I drove a standard for years and have heard of double clutching, but I have no idea what it means.


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2011)

Double clutching is a great way to go from fourth to second in a hurry when approaching a corner fast  
Double clutching allows you to skip a gear, even going up. You take it out of gear, let the clutch out, rev the engine, then depress the clutch again and quickly shift it into the gear you want while the revs are still up. It basically allows the engines RPMs to match the gear you want without going through the normal procession of gears. And it smooths things out.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I drove a standard for years and have heard of double clutching, but I have no idea what it means.




For the past 50 years (at least), manual transmissions have had a feature called synchromesh.  This allows you to shift gears without double clutching.

Double clutching involves an extra in and out of the clutch between shifts to get the gears spinning at the same speed so they will mesh together without grinding.  This SYNCHROnizes the gear speeds so they MESH easily.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 13, 2011)

Tax to change down on a stick shift, put the clutch in move the stick to neutral, release the clutch, blip the throttle to increase the revs, engage the clutch and move the stick to the lower gear, its quite easy and learning how to heel and toe helps


----------



## Sprout (May 13, 2011)

and is this double clutching business helpful in normal driving? Should I be doing this? Or only if I'm trying to downshift in a hurry? I've driven a manual for 3 1/2 years now and never done this before.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2011)

Sprout said:


> and is this double clutching business helpful in normal driving? Should I be doing this? Or only if I'm trying to downshift in a hurry? I've driven a manual for 3 1/2 years now and never done this before.



Completely unnecessary with modern manual transmissions.


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's useful in "normal" driving. Not with a modern vehicle, because like Andy pointed out, they all have syncromesh transmissions now.
But if you ever need to get somewhere in a hurry and want to approach a corner _fast_ and be able to accelerate out quickly and upshift right away to get back up to speed quickly, double clutching is the way to go.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I wouldn't say it's useful in "normal" driving. Not with a modern vehicle, because like Andy pointed out, they all have syncromesh transmissions now.
> But if you ever need to get somewhere in a hurry and want to approach a corner _fast_ and be able to accelerate out quickly and upshift right away to get back up to speed quickly, double clutching is the way to go.


 

Is this about physics or law enforcement


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I wouldn't say it's useful in "normal" driving. Not with a modern vehicle, because like Andy pointed out, they all have syncromesh transmissions now.
> But if you ever need to get somewhere in a hurry and want to approach a corner _fast_ and be able to accelerate out quickly and upshift right away to get back up to speed quickly, double clutching is the way to go.




What do you drive?

I drive fairly aggressively (in a safe and responsible way) and have never needed it.  I've had American, German and Japanese cars with manual transmissions and never had syncromesh fail to do the job without delay.


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Is this about physics or law enforcement


 
If the physics is with you, the law enforcement wont be 

Andy, what I drive now is a 2011 Ram Sport. It must have been from all those Dodge banner ads because I just bought it a week ago. 

What I used to drive the H out of, back in the day, was a '79 Z-28, built. And a Talon quite a bit after that, but I used to drive other vehicles fast, too. Even work trucks. If you've ever downshifted too quickly, even with synchromesh, you know you can lock up the rear tires. Double clutching prevents that.


----------



## Sprout (May 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Thanks!


 
Next week we'll teach you how to get up behind someone in a corner, get them loose, and put 'em into the wall.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 13, 2011)

Double-clutching was the way I "rocked and rolled" when I had my '67 MGB Roadster--especially on days like today....SOB, I want my MBG back!!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Next week we'll teach you how to get up behind someone in a corner, get them loose, and put 'em into the wall.


you must have raced go-karts I used to love to outbreak and  "pit" the opposition
In the 60's our class 4 had a straight crash g/box so heel and toeing when ddc was required.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (May 13, 2011)

$4.00/gal for 87 here in Western Massachusetts.

My 2006 Nissan Xterra with a 4.0L and 6-SPD Manual gets about 21 MPG.

Our (My Wife's) 2010 Toyota Prius is averaging 50.3 MPG.

We drive the little blue electric razor quite often nowadays...


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2011)

Thanks. Okay, I understand why one might want to double clutching when accelerating, but why would double clutching help when down shifting? Doesn't the double clutching allow the revs to go up?

At least it sounds easier than "bang shifting"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 13, 2011)

I saw $4.17 yesterday at ARCO, and I believe it's either $4.23, $4.25, or $4.27 at Shell, depending on which station I go to. 

Since I retired, I seldom have to fill each car more than once a month, compared to twice a week when I was working. I'm pretty sure Shell and Mobil, where I have credit cards, think  I died.  Last month Mobil actually sent me a bill for $0.00, with a due date of 4/21. Should I have had my bank issue them a check or make an electronic transfer for that amount?


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Thanks. Okay, I understand why one might want to double clutching when accelerating, but why would double clutching help when down shifting? *Doesn't the double clutching allow the revs to go up?*
> 
> At least it sounds easier than "bang shifting"


 
Yes, like my posts said, it revs the engine, then when you downshift it prevents tire chirping, or locking up the tires. The engine will brake the car quickly, but without the sudden lurching/slowing down associated with downshifting too quickly. And if done correctly, you can skip a gear. This way you can hold your speed longer before entering a corner and be in the right gear in the corner and when you leave. And never have to touch the brake.
Of course, nobody drives that way anymore unless they are getting paid for it.


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Yes, like my posts said, it revs the engine, then when you downshift it prevents tire chirping, or locking up the tires. The engine will brake the car quickly, but without the sudden lurching/slowing down associated with downshifting too quickly. And if done correctly, you can skip a gear. This way you can hold your speed longer before entering a corner and be in the right gear in the corner and when you leave. And never have to touch the brake.
> Of course, nobody drives that way anymore unless they are getting paid for it.



Okay, I think I understand. I just don't drive like that, so the engine braking from taking my foot off the gas was usually enough for me. I like to avoid using my brakes too.


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2011)

I like to run my riceburner at 2,000 to 3,000 rpm:

MAXIMUM speeds (@5,500 rpm)for EMERGENCY braking downshifts:

Into Third   gear  65 MPH
Into  2nd       gear  45 MPH
Into First     gear  25 MPH


----------



## Saphellae (May 13, 2011)

It's 1.37 a litre here. There are 3.78 litres to a gallon. We're paying way more


----------



## Saphellae (May 13, 2011)

I used to downshift all the time.. its great


----------



## joesfolk (May 13, 2011)

It's 4.19 here in Grand Rapids Michigan.  The cheapest place in town is at a corner where a new Circle K opened up.  There is a gas war between the Circle K and the Speedway across the street, so they each have gas for $4.07.  Man, when I first started driving there were real gas wars, less than 30 cents a gallon.  I'm so old!


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> It's 4.19 here in Grand Rapids Michigan.  The cheapest place in town is at a corner where a new Circle K opened up.  There is a gas war between the Circle K and the Speedway across the street, so they each have gas for $4.07.  Man, when I first started driving there were real gas wars, less than 30 cents a gallon.  I'm so old!


If you were really old you might remember 8 (gallons) for $1.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> If you were really old you might remember 8 (gallons) for $1.



Well, I'm old enough to remember $0.15 - $0.20 per gallon.


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Well, I'm old enough to remember $0.15 - $0.20 per gallon.


Glad to hear your memory is holding up .  Guess you remember running boards, manual spark advance / retard control, manual chokes, and manual throttle control, mechanical shock absorbers, mechanical brakes, vacuum powered windshield wipers, flower vases on roof supports and ... (I forgot).


----------



## CWS4322 (May 13, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Thanks. Okay, I understand why one might want to double clutching when accelerating, but why would double clutching help when down shifting? Doesn't the double clutching allow the revs to go up?
> 
> At least it sounds easier than "bang shifting"


 
I can teach you the fun of double clutching when we meet up this summer <g>. Provided your car insurance covers driving in Ontario <g>.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Glad to hear your memory is holding up .  Guess you remember running boards, manual spark advance / retard control, manual chokes, and manual throttle control, mechanical shock absorbers, mechanical brakes, vacuum powered windshield wipers, flower vases on roof supports and ... (I forgot).




Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!  I'm not that old!  

I got my license in '62 and my first car was a '58 Chevy.  While it did have vacuum wipers, all that other stuff was already a part of automotive history.


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!  I'm not that old!
> 
> I got my license in '62 and my first car was a '58 Chevy.  While it did have vacuum wipers, all that other stuff was already a part of automotive history.



I got my license in '66. I remember running boards. Our neighbours had an old black car they called "the bomb" and it had running boards. It was old in the '50s.

I remember a car we had with push button automatic transmission. It was a 1957 Plymouth Fury.

I also remember wind wings, those little triangular windows That pivoted, in front of the regular crank up and down window. I wish we still had those.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Yes, like my posts said, it revs the engine, then when you downshift it prevents tire chirping, or locking up the tires. The engine will brake the car quickly, but without the sudden lurching/slowing down associated with downshifting too quickly. And if done correctly, you can skip a gear. This way you can hold your speed longer before entering a corner and be in the right gear in the corner and when you leave. And never have to touch the brake.
> Of course, nobody drives that way anymore unless they are getting paid for it.



That's how I used to drive the Nova...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 14, 2011)

Being a Brit and in touch with my feminine side I think women are better drivers.
My proof, I have never seen a woman picking her nose at traffic lights
Ps I did see a lady in Athens shaving as she drove which goes to prove that women can multi task.


----------



## simonbaker (May 14, 2011)

$3.89 per gallon (89) here in SE South Dakota


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's how I used to drive the Nova...



I learned to drive using a Nova. Also a Mustang, and one of the early Pontiac LeMans.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Well, I'm old enough to remember $0.15 - $0.20 per gallon.



I remember $0.19 a gallon gas....Before I got my DL I had an older buddy that had a VW Bug.....Three of us would chip in $0.50 for gas, and we would ride all over three counties...chasing women, and drinking ....was it $0.25 Country Clubs?  anyway, and eating $0.10 Krystal Burgers


----------



## Alix (May 14, 2011)

$1.29/liter = $4.87 a US gallon here. Did I mention I'm in the heart of oil country? 

The cheapest I can ever recall is $.39/liter = $1.47 gallon and that was during a gas war when I was 15.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> I remember $0.19 a gallon gas....Before I got my DL I had an older buddy that had a VW Bug.....Three of us would chip in $0.50 for gas, and we would ride all over three counties...chasing women, and drinking ....was it $0.25 Country Clubs? anyway, and eating $0.10 Krystal Burgers


 

It is funny how you can have so much fun with so little money when you are young


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I learned to drive using a Nova. Also a Mustang, and one of the early Pontiac LeMans.



Our Nova was a station wagon, 4 on the column...most fellas didn't know what hit them when they lost a race.

It belonged to my Mom...until I wrecked it, then it was mine


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> I remember $0.19 a gallon gas....Before I got my DL I had an older buddy that had a VW Bug.....Three of us would chip in $0.50 for gas, and we would ride all over three counties...chasing women, and drinking ....was it $0.25 Country Clubs?  anyway, and eating $0.10 Krystal Burgers



In '79, a girlfriend and I used to head off for a week with $50 in an old Datsun, we made it to New York state a couple of times, from Wyoming.  That was the summer of Jimmy Buffet...the only tape we had....


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

Those column shifts were fun. I learned how to drive a standard with a three on the tree pickup.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I got my license in '66. I remember running boards. Our neighbours had an old black car they called "the bomb" and it had running boards. It was old in the '50s.
> 
> I remember a car we had with push button automatic transmission. It was a 1957 Plymouth Fury.
> 
> I also remember wind wings, those little triangular windows That pivoted, in front of the regular crank up and down window. I wish we still had those.




The first car I remember was dad's '38 Nash sedan.  That had running boards and opening vent windows in the front.  I wasn't old enough to drive that.  The first car I drove was dad's 58 Chevy.  I got my license a year after he died and drove the Chevy every time mom would let me (and a couple of times she didn't know about).


----------



## Selkie (May 19, 2011)

Even as I type this, I'm watching a Turner Classic Movies "The Killers," 1946, which is Burt Lancaster's film debut. One scene depicts one of the killers at a service station in which Lancaster is an attendant in white cap, dress shirt and slacks, and black bow tie. The cost of the fill up - $3.83!!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (May 19, 2011)

$3.79 at Costco. $3.99 most stations in town.

http://vimeo.com/23789077


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2011)

ROFL!!!


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2011)

when i see the gas prices i am so glad i don't drive. my little ten dollar cab ride once a month pales in comparison. gas is bad enough, then there are repairs and insurance. i am almost totally green as far as transportation goes.


----------



## simonbaker (May 19, 2011)

I filled up a couple of days ago & it actually went down to 3.78 gallon. Some places are still charging  3.89/gallon in SE South Dakota.


----------



## joesfolk (May 19, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Even as I type this, I'm watching a Turner Classic Movies "The Killers," 1946, which is Burt Lancaster's film debut. One scene depicts one of the killers at a service station in which Lancaster is an attendant in white cap, dress shirt and slacks, and black bow tie. The cost of the fill up - $3.83!!!!!


 
I'm a bit too young to remember the dress shirt and slacks but I do remember when they used to pump your gas, check your oil and wash your windshield.  Man if someone did that these days I bet they could make a fortune.  It would be such a novelty to everyone.  Of course they would have to increase the price of gas to make up for the cost of labor.  Oh, and no one would go into the c-stores... I guess it wouldn't make so much money.


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I'm a bit too young to remember the dress shirt and slacks but I do remember when they used to pump your gas, check your oil and wash your windshield.  Man if someone did that these days I bet they could make a fortune.  It would be such a novelty to everyone.  Of course they would have to increase the price of gas to make up for the cost of labor.  Oh, and no one would go into the c-stores... I guess it wouldn't make so much money.



I prefer self-serve. I remember mechanics who would see a woman and just tell her there wasn't enough oil. How were you supposed to tell if they were lying, when you couldn't see them behind the hood. Then they would over fill the oil and I was wasting money. They also never measured the pressure in my tires as carefully as I do. grumble, mutter

There is a place not far from me that still has "full service". They aren't much more expensive - a couple of pennies per litre more.


----------



## Somebunny (May 20, 2011)

Gas was about 34cents a gal. When I was a teen.
Today I paid $4.02  It was $87.20 to fill up my car.  For some perspective that was my  monthly car payment in 1979!
Gas prices around here are volatile, no pun intended!  I wanted to get gas at the Arco station near the medical massage appointment I had to go to this evening, because it was $3.83 a gal.  I was "running on fumes" but when I got to the station, unbelievably they were out of gas!  I didn't know what I should do, it was about 4 miles back towards my home or 3 miles in 
the other direction to the next gas station(both Shell) I wasn't sure that I  could make it to either.  A good Samaritan who's intention to buy gas for his lawnmower had also been thwarted offered to follow me to the closer station to make sure I made it.  How nice was that?  Unfortunately I had to pay $4.02 a gal.  I checked the other station on my way home their price was $4.19 a gal.  Here in the town I live in, it's even a few cents higher!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 21, 2011)

$3.39 Yesterday......down a dime from the last time........


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2011)

$3.87 Friday.  Slowly dropping.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2011)

I paid $3.93 today, down .06.

It went up $1.00, it will come down $0.50 and everybody will be happy


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2011)

I try to sync my shopping trips to Costco, with needing gasoline.  Even making a special trip (about $5.00 in gas) pays off.  California always takes it in the shorts when it comes to gas prices, with the highest prices in the nation, including Hawaii. 
It's down to $3.87 at Costco today. Geeze, to think that makes me happy. grrr


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 21, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I paid $3.93 today, down .06.
> 
> It went up $1.00, it will come down $0.50 and everybody will be happy



Not everybody...


----------



## simonbaker (May 21, 2011)

$3.79 here it's starting to decrease...finally.


----------



## chopper (May 21, 2011)

Still 3.69 here. Hasn't moved up or down in a couple weeks.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 8, 2011)

It is $3.42 here, but it still scares me to buy fuel...........I can remember  19 cents a gallon of gas during gas wars that never happen since the early 70's


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 8, 2011)

$3.68/gallon,  SE,  South Dakota


----------



## chopper (Jun 8, 2011)

We have been stuck at 3.67 here in the Colorado Springs area for quite some time. I don't know what that rumor about prices going down was about!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

$3.78...of course we were paying $3.99 in Oregon, but they pump your gas there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 8, 2011)

$3.86 in central New York

Not much change in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2011)

Have the gas prices in your area started to climb?

The cheapest I could find in CNY today was  $3.74.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2011)

I just filled up today. It was $3.69, but I got .40 off per gallon for my Giant Eagle rewards, so 3.29


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ours made an 8 cent jump overnight.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2011)

i need to bring a giant eagle with me next time. i just paid $3.63 9/10ths.

like i would have gone somewhere else at $3.64.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i need to bring a giant eagle with me next time. i just paid $3.63 9/10ths.
> 
> like i would have gone somewhere else at $3.64.


 
Giant Eagle rocks. Especially because I mostly only buy items they have on sale. And it all counts for .10 off per gallon every fifty bucks spent.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ours made an 8 cent jump overnight.




It happened here also!  I needed to top off the tank today and it was $3.83 up 9 cents since yesterday!


----------



## licia (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't understand the wide range of prices in our own neighborhood. Earlier in the week I saw 3.66 at one station - right across the street it was 3.51.  Later in the day - the first station was 3.63 - the other station was 3.59.  Is anyone else as confused as I am over the reasoning or lack thereof in the pricing?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2011)

a coworker who lives in eastern pa. has mentioned the gas deal with the big bird.

he accumulated so many discounts once that he took his truck to fill up as well as several 5 gallon gas cans for his power equipment, and he got it for under a dollar a gallon.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, I think they have a 30 gal limit now.


----------



## licia (Jul 30, 2011)

I fill my tank when it hits half full.  I suppose I got used to doing this before we had so many stations here.  When we moved here years ago, there was only a mom n pop station and it closed at 6:00 pm - just the time I usually needed gas then coming home from work. Since we are retired I don't need to fill up often unless we are traveling in my car.  Dh fills his truck every week - lately about $60.00 a pop.Our gas bill is higher now than our grocery bill was when we were first married.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2011)

licia said:


> I fill my tank when it hits half full.  I suppose I got used to doing this before we had so many stations here.  When we moved here years ago, there was only a mom n pop station and it closed at 6:00 pm - just the time I usually needed gas then coming home from work. Since we are retired I don't need to fill up often unless we are traveling in my car.  Dh fills his truck every week - lately about $60.00 a pop.Our gas bill is higher now than our grocery bill was when we were first married.




Remember when you used to pull in, ask for $2.00 worth and the guy washed the windshield and checked the oil


----------



## Zereh (Jul 30, 2011)

Try this: GasBuddy. If I can save 10cents a gallon by purchasing gas at a station that's on my tour route for the day, I'll do it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL!!!  I drive right by the station we always use, every day back and forth from work.  They are a 24/7 convenience store.  Shrek gets really weird if I don't know how much gas is in the car on any given day.  I look on payday and fill up then, it's never less than 1/2.  Round trip my drive is 4 miles.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jul 30, 2011)

One of our grocery chains here, Tops, gives a discount for gas starting at $.10 a gallon up to $1.40/gal depending on how much you buy in grocs. during a certain period.  Once in a while, they give double gas points, and I took them up on it.  I use premium gas (not by choice - it's what my car requires) and I waited till it was on fumes and filled up at dollar less a gallon -saving $14!!


----------



## licia (Jul 30, 2011)

A local grocery here does the same but there is an expiration date. Unfortunately, it isn't a store I use much and neither is the gas station, so I miss that often. I think I saved .20 a gallon the last time I used it, and 20 gallons is a limit. Since I didn't need 20 gallons, I forgot and let the time run out.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 31, 2011)

$3.65 in most places in South Dakota.  Sam's club it was down to $3.45.  Some small towns on the way back home in the NE it was $3.79.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2011)

A local station is at $3.77 today.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 1, 2011)

£1.33 a litre so 1.33x3.79= £5.04 per US gallon x 1.60=$8.06 a US gallon in the UK.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know what the price of gasoline is today, but I got a gallon of milk for $2.99 and last week it was $3.29, so gasoline prices must be up over last week.


----------



## simonbaker (Aug 1, 2011)

$3.65 gallon in South Dakota


----------

